# Naked



## JonA_CT (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## weepete (Dec 30, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2016)

Very scenic! I like this one.


----------



## limr (Dec 30, 2016)

Nicely don, Jon!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 30, 2016)

Sweet

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## tirediron (Dec 30, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2016)

Beautiful.  That is a great four-seasons tree.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks all!


----------



## jaomul (Dec 31, 2016)

Great shot


----------



## alexis.alvarez (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice. Film? Is there a color version?


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 1, 2017)

alexis.alvarez said:


> Nice. Film? Is there a color version?



Not film...this was taken with my Nikon D600 and an old Sigma 17-35mm (my next upgrade, haha). 

I did do a color edit, but I think the impact is much greater with black and white in this case.


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Jan 1, 2017)

I likes the color version. The patterns of the tree branches come out well against the blue. 

In the BW, if sky was clear behind the trees, tree would be clearer. IMHO. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## alexis.alvarez (Jan 1, 2017)

I like both, but think I prefer the color version.


----------

